# Good cheap heat presses for dye sublimation on tshirts?



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm wanting to bang out some shirts, and other thin, flat objects (phone cases, bracelets, etc) for etsy. What is a good cheap press for that, and is sublimation really the way I want to go?

I kind of like these two, but I'm not sure if they are appropriate for what I want to do.

Gecko Solutions 15" x 15" GK-101 Heat Press Machine

MPress 15" x 15" High Pressure Heat Press Machine

I just want something basic to get me started. If it pans out, I can always upgrade later.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd start with a good, used Hix or Geoknight and stay away from the Chinese crap.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

You've got to spend money to make money.
Buy right the first time, and buy only once.

Hotronix, Geo Knight, Hix


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if dye sub is the way I want to go with shirts.

If I had $1000 to invest into t-shirt printing equipment, is there a better option than dye sub?

I'm pretty happy with the results I'm getting with dye sub on mugs using just a mug wrap and toaster oven, but the upfront costs to do tshirts is a big jump. If the mugs do well, I may be able to scrape up $1000 in a few months.

If they don't do well, I should probably re-evaluate my business model.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

You might want to read this post:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t348369.html

You will need a heat press for sublimation OR for regular t-shirt transfers....so the bottom line is....make the investment if you can swing it, and get a good press from the beginning. IF you need to go cheap due to finances....expect to replace it sooner than you would like, and be prepared for a multitude of problems....been there, done that...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are in the "shirt selling business" you need to offer: sublimation, screen printing, embroidery, transfers, etc......None are substitutes for the other as different customers will have different needs....Personally I sell more shirts done with plastisol transfer than any other way.....But every market and/or business will be different and settle into their pattern....


----------



## rini (Sep 16, 2013)

If you want to start out cheap, instead of going to crappy Chinese off-brands, get a smaller Geo Knight, Hix or Hotronix. You don't need anything larger than 9x12 for phone cases, bracelets, etc. This is the one we started with that we bought used from a coworker (Craigslist is amazing for that, btw): Geo Knight Heat Press JetPress 12 9"x12" - Economy


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Actually, I've built an oven press for the phone cases and bracelets. It's just two slabs of steel bolted together. It seems to work ok. I think a layer of silicone would make it work better.

I wasn't really thinking of starting a brick and mortar store, just etsy, and maybe ebay. I know photoshop, and how to work a camera. That's pretty much it. I wouldn't know where to begin in marketing or running a real world store.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you use two pieces of steel, a Chinese model would be fine to get started with. Than upgrade as the money comes in. 

You can also outsource your work.


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

I thought about outsourcing, but I kind of feel like my etsy street cred is compromised enough already. I'm buying prints from one company, and blanks from another, and slapping them together myself using art I got from wikimedia commons and other free sources. If I'm not even slapping them together myself, it makes me feel like a poseur.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What company do you buy them from? Have you decided on a Heat Press Yet? 

What about a printer?


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

I get my prints form skdave. No plans to buy a printer any time soon. The press will probably come first.

I probably won't invest in a press unless my mugs and phone cases start selling. I'm just working on artwork right now. 

I keep finding stuff that I think would look cool on a shirt, though. I have a friend at work who has a press of some kind that he bought on ebay for $250. He uses some kind of process that uses color prints on top of a rubbery backing. Not sure of the exact process, but it's definitely not sublimation. I may have him do some designs that look good with that process.

A lot of the designs I'm finding that I like for shirts would be ideal for single screen silkscreen.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I will help you with the pressing as well. just give me a call. Many years ago many folks helped me get started and I get a real kick out of helping people with desire to succeed. Let's talk


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I brought a used 16x24 press on Craigslist 2 years ago and it's been working perfect ever since. The guy had a shop that he used it in. He upgraded to a swing and sold me that one for $200. I told him I was New to heat press and silkscreen. His words was this it's better to spend $200 on something you might not like than spending $2000 on something you might not keep doing. I don't regret it cause now I have alot more stuff from that $200 press. I originally got into silkscreen printing and brought and made that stuff. Then when I was downtown la buying blank t's I saw them pressing on transfers and asked what is that and that's when I found out about transfers. Well I haven't touched my silkscreen kit in almost a year till I found out last week on here I could cut sticker vinyl with my us cutters laserpoint cutter and make a stencil and make plastisol transfers. So I went to ryonet and brought 100 transfer sheets and made transfer. I'm about to go there and buy 500 more and a vacuum platen. This site is very good for info. If I wouldn't of read that who knows when I would of used my silkscreen kit again. I mostly do vinyl heat transfers for shirts with my cutter. I have so much stuff that I don't be knowing which way to go but I can go to any machine a make it.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I wouldn't walk across the street for a sublimated shirt, they are ugly, but that's just me. Plus, good & cheap do not go together.


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

My Gecko GK103 16x24 just arrived today. Looks solid but won't be able to test it until my order from Conde arrives. If you haven't made up your mind by then then I'll give you my opinion on it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

mfatty500 said:


> I wouldn't walk across the street for a sublimated shirt, they are ugly, but that's just me. Plus, good & cheap do not go together.


Correct on good & cheap and the only way I would do sub shirts is cut and sew


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Some don't have the money to purchase a expensive press and I would say yes buy cheap until you know for a fact that you want to stay in this field and go up. some will buy a expensive press then weeks or 1 year later its on ebay, craiglist etc for sale. I use to buy dj equipment like that (Still Do lol) but there looking for a quick buck and will spend the money only to be disappointed and sell it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have always preferred the "I am going to make it " attitude versus the "I am going fail" route.......

The problem with cheap equipment is not all of it does it's job.....The forums are full of folks that have had problem.......Sure there have been "winners" but there are also "losers".....A press is an integral part of the successful business.....So it is important to have one the does the job....

Having said that, there are some press sellers who seem to stand behind their products.....And they even have names and more importantly addresses where you can find them....IMO is not a good idea to go with an "anonymous" online store who does not give you an address or whose address is a 4" x 5" box at the UPS Store.....I always Google addresses before I buy online....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

royster13 said:


> Having said that, there are some press sellers who seem to stand behind their products.....And they even have names and more importantly addresses where you can find them....IMO is not a good idea to go with an "anonymous" online store who does not give you an address or whose address is a 4" x 5" box at the UPS Store.....I always Google addresses before I buy online....



HMMMM,,
I know a lot of people that started without a address,, lets see...

Facebook started in a dorm room,,

Amazon started in a garage,, 

Apple started in a garage, 

Microsoft the same.. 

and some big time equipment distributors in the industry..

so just because someone has a po box or a box at a UPS store doesn't mean you shouldn't buy from them..

I know a couple of guy's quite a few years ago used to sell cutters on ebay, (Still do) when they got a order they went to their rented storage grabbed the cutters and took them to UPS.. Guess what they were profitable and lean..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

plan b said:


> HMMMM,,
> I know a lot of people that started without a address,, lets see...
> 
> Facebook started in a dorm room,,
> ...


What does starting in a garage or dorm room have to do with anything?.....So long as that dorm room or garage address is what shows up on the business licence, I have no problem it....

I choose not to do business with an operation that does not disclose their "real" address....But seeing how the world does not revolve around me, others can do as they please.....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Point is none of these businesses had addresses let alone business lic.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

plan b said:


> Point is none of these businesses had addresses let alone business lic.


Who are you trying to convince?......IMO a legitimate business in this day age does not "hide"......If others are willing to risk their money not knowing where the vendor so be it....I choose not to......


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Not convincing anyone, don't care, just pointing out the facts, don't think anyone is hiding either.. just saying... because a business doesn't advertise their address doesn't make them bad to do business with..


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok so back to the press. You could probably get a cheap press that works ok and it will be fine for a lot of basic heat press things like ink jet, eco solvent, or even plastisol transfers for the most part, even though I would never suggest a cheap press to anybody. But, you definitely don't want to cheap press for dye sublimation. You want to make sure you have even & accurate heat and even & accurate pressure and an accurate timer for dye sublimation. You don't necessarily have to have all the bells and whistles that some presses have, but heat time and pressure are very important. Un-even heat or un-even pressure are probably the two biggest things that ruin a lot of dye sublimation jobs.


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

So what I'm hearing is that dye sub is particularly sensitive to low press quality, and the quality of even a well-pressed shirt would not be great.

What about the inkjet transfers? 

How do you feel about the quality compared to dye sub, and are they better suited for cheaper presses?

I know the BEST best is probably some 12 screen screenprinting process, but that's not suitable for someone who's not expecting to sell more than 4-5 of any one design in a year's time.


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

NewGreg said:


> So what I'm hearing is that dye sub is particularly sensitive to low press quality, and the quality of even a well-pressed shirt would not be great.
> 
> What about the inkjet transfers?
> 
> ...


Hmm, first time time I hear something that negative about dye sub. But since I'm also new I guess it slipped my research. I chose to go dye sub over inkjet because it seems inkjet transfers fade after washing, creates a textured surface, and leaves a polymer window if blank white areas aren't trimmed off the transfer. That and dye sub is going to allow me to transfer into non fabric items.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Quality wise, dye sublimated items far exceed the quality of inkjet transfers. In my opinion inkjet transfer shirts are good for gag gifts, one time, one day events, rough drafts on larger better made orders, or other short lived items.

The reason you need a better press for dye sub is on some of the harder to sublimate items. Dye sublimated items are an excellent quality item. But there are many dye sublimated items that you can do, that are made so much more difficult, if not impossible with cheap equipment. Your drawbacks with dye sublimated items as far as garments go, are they have to be or should be 100% polyester, and they should be white or very light in color. You are not going to be able to dye sub a dark shirt with light colored designs. 

You don't need to spend a ton of money to get a good quality heat press. There are many presses out there with lots of features you do not really need but are nice to have.

There are also many high-quality heat presses out there that have no bells and whistles.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The only difference I've seen in Heat Presses is Pressure. The More expensive machines mainly made in the US, have more pressure. However, you really don't need all that much and most machines will handle Dye Sub, Ink jet, DTG, Vinyl and Custom Plastisol. We've done all and have used several brands.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Like selance said you don't have to buy a $2000 press. The cheap presses work and work good. If your only selling 4 to 5 shirts a year why would you pay $2k for a press that's only go sit. I paid $200 for my press 2 1/2 years ago and use a lot. Yeah I would like to get a better press but not cuz of the it being cheap. Only cuz off the way it wiggles when I open it. I want a auto press.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got off that phone with a guy that's offering a 3 year warranty for new heat presses. Bought within the last 30 days, and proof of purchase. Manufactures give a one year warranty. It would be nice if I'd had that when I bought my heat press.


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

A friend of mine from work is thinking about getting a 16x20 from yescomusa on ebay for $319 with free shipping. If he gets it, I'll check it out. Right now I've got enough to keep me busy with the mugs and phone cases, which are sufficient for now as a test platform for artwork and marketing. The press can wait for now.


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

Some advice I found in a different thread regarding lower end presses. Definitely get an infrared/probe thermometer. The temperature sensor on these aren't the most accurate around. Can't test transfers until tomorrow but I did a temperature check on my Gecko press. While the temp. was more or less fairly distributed (minus an inch border around the plate which seem to cool too fast) the sensor was off by a whole 20°F. I lowered the press's temp setting so it would heat to the actual intended temperatures. An inconvenience, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Harbor freight has those on sale from time to time. 

Also, there's a guy in the Classifieds selling Flip Flops. He wants like $3.00 each. I thought that was high so I checked out Conde. Conde has them for like $4.00 plus some change for 500 minimum. I didn't know the flip flops were that expensive.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Infrared thermometers can be "wildly" inaccurate.....Best to get a probe like this:
RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

I know you said you won't be getting one any time soon and you'll try your friends instead.

But I FINALLY got a chance to try out my Gecko 16x24 press today. After some trial and error I have to say I am very happy with the results I'm getting from it.


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

It seems the emissivity problem with aluminum (and other materials) can be overcome with something like masking tape.

Infrared Thermometer

Contact sensors may be better, but this looks like a way to make the laser pyrometers work if you have one.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

so are you going to cover the entire platen with tape.... just get the right tools in the first place and you will be better off in long run...


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

You would just spot check a maybe a dozen or so spots. You wouldn't check every square millimeter with a contact thermometer would you?


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Archaga, That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So a dozen pieces of tape on the platen?.....If you think something other that a non contact thermometer is the way to go, go for it...Based on my decades of personal experience, I do not agree....

As far as checking temperature, I use only well proven presses and do spot checks in each corner from time to time......The way they are built keeps the heat more even....Cheaper presses can develop more uneven heat patterns and need more checking in more places...

Heat Transfer Press Machines


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Is there anything that can be done about hot/cold spots?

I've noticed that the cheaper presses tend to be lighter than the higher end models. I'm sure part of this is due to the guage of the steel of the frame, but could some of it be from a lack of thermal mass in the platen? I use furniture from my kiln to boost the thermal mass of my toaster oven where I do my mugs. I would think it would have some effect on the evenness of heat, and maintaining a steady temperature.

It occurs to me that I could probably refurbish any old press that was still in good shape mechanically. I have a degree in that kind of stuff, and an extra kiln element just lying around.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just do not see the point.....

A heat press business can make 10s of thousands of $$s a year...Therefore, most should be able afford a decent press....2nd, in addition to the low mass in the platen, there is the poor quality of the heating element....


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

I think you may be oveestimating the scale of "bussiness" I'm trying to start here.

I, personally, don't think I could make tens of thousands a year with just a heat press. Seems like you would need a little more than that, like advertising, and a commercial building to rent, which would add up to probably more than you would pay for a decent heat press every month.

If that's the kind of business your visualizing here, I certainly see your point. I'm just setting up to press some shirts to sell on etsy. The only reason I'm not just getting the shirts drop shipped from SK is that it kind of violates the spirit of etsy to list something as "Handmade" when my hands didn't actually have anything to do with making it.

It doesn't violate the rules _per se_ as long as I am clear about my process to customers. It's really mostly about street cred, when you get down to it.

If I were confident that I had a plan that could make me tens of thousands of dollars per year with just a heat press in my garage, I would definitely consider spending more on a press. I just don't feel that my plan is a tens of thousands of dollars per year kind of plan. If I sold 200 shirts my first year, I would feel wildly successful.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been selling heat pressed stuff since the early 80s when I sold my screen printing gear because I did not like to get my hands dirty...So I am certain there is lots of money to be made, if you have the desire and work ethic........

But say you sell next to "diddly squat" and for our purposes I will say "diddly squat" is just 3,000.00....You should easily have 2,000.00 left after paying for materials...This will buy you a press that will last 20+ years and maybe even a cheap CAD cutter and some other essentials...


----------



## nwnative (May 16, 2010)

mfatty500 said:


> I wouldn't walk across the street for a sublimated shirt, they are ugly, but that's just me. Plus, good & cheap do not go together.


 
It's apples and oranges. Some people want polyester shirts or full color on the entire shirt including sleeves. Neither DTG nor screens can do that. I've seen stunning dye sub shirts.


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Welp, I just finished my first t-shirt design (also for mugs). It only took me about ten hours! I sent it off to SK to print on white short-sleeve cotton.

Now I just put it on the internet and wait for the money to start *rolling in*!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

SK????????


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

Will do Selanac.

Royster, I'm referring to S&K Manufacturing. I've seen some good reviews on here about them, and I've gotten a few sheets of dye sub transfers from them that look pretty good on my mugs.


----------

